# looking for sci-fantasy book



## kunox (Mar 18, 2013)

I have been searching for several years for a science fantasy novel{actual novel} mainly because that's the type of book I want to write and I am a big sci-fan fan. but I have no clue how to shop for a novel that's not graphic. well that and I ma working on a budget of free. the only thing I can do is give examples of what I want{problem with that is all I know to offer is video games.}{btw: my enter key is not working for some reason. lol} here are some of my examples. final fantasy 6 through X. kingdom hearts{to an extent.}, full metal alchemist, disidia, threads of fate. that's the best I can come up with. thanks of you can find a series of book that goes with these.


----------



## Travers (Mar 18, 2013)

I've no personal interest in the genre, so I can't recommend any particular series, but why not look through the site I showed you in your other thread?
Popular Science Fantasy Books


----------



## kunox (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you I am lol... but it doesn't hurt to hit up multiple sources.


----------



## kunox (Mar 18, 2013)

just putting this here for reference......  Science fantasy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## empresstheresa (Apr 10, 2013)

War of the Worlds
The Time Machine

both by H.G. Wells    

In those days, writers took the time to write well.  Now we have Steve King and others grinding a book out in a month on computers.


----------



## Morkonan (Apr 12, 2013)

kunox said:


> ... thanks of you can find a series of book that goes with these.



Peter F. Hamilton's "Nights Dawn" series. - High and hard science fiction, with speculative elements. Some terrible thing has happened, almost magical, certainly mysterious. A far-flung human culture must deal with it in an epic tale.

Ian Banks "Culture" novels. - High Science-Fiction. Extremely advanced tech coupled with some Spy-Thriller components and a lot of social engineering. Loosely connected series, not every book builds on the previous one.

Alastair Reynolds "Revelation Space" novels. - Very high and hard science-fiction. Loosely connected series. What is revelation space? Who created it? How will mankind survive when faced with the possible reason it was created?

Gregory Benford's "Galactic Center" novels. - High science-fiction, somewhat hard, some significant speculative elements. Mankind are the "Rats in the Walls" in a universe filled with a virtually omnipotent AI menace.

All of these are High Science Fiction novels set in the very far future, with extremely advanced technology. In many of the stories in these series, there are elements that sort of fit with the quasi-magical, steampunkish worlds in the games you mentioned.


----------



## sophiagia10 (Apr 21, 2013)

The Malazan Book of the Fallen is the greatest series I have ever read. I love the Malazan series


----------

